# Ducks and family



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Here is a pic of the family of ducks that makes a daily visit to the motorhome. I think the female is the larger of the two and the male has the green neck. 9Is that correct?)

When I feed the ducks, the parents stand back and only when the babies are fed, do they then eat. There are 8 babies and the two parents. Do they always "live" together as a family or do they split up?

Bless them. 

Russell


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Russell be careful using that opening window , it,s part of your famous door :wink: :wink:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

mmmmm Cobb size bites.Perfect. :lol: 

yep drake has the green neck.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

isn't drake - brown, female
and ?mallard the colourful male?

I am always wrong....!


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Anyone got some oranges?   H.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

:evil: 

now is that to throw at me!


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

pancakes, hoi sin??

Great Russell they're not the ones from Wimbledon then anyone see them on the court today??


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

oops
get the orange reference at last..

was a nice pint of spitfire oop road tho


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

ok i get there eventually..
the male is the drake, the female is just the 'duck'

a little bit on ducks here


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi yep coulourfull one is male,and yes they split up-esepcily if theres a fox around-when i was young and kept ducks etc,it was not uncommon for foxes to leave duck sat on eggs untill they hatched then gobble un all or was that turkey's?-gobble gobble- :lol:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> ok i get there eventually..
> the male is the drake, the female is just the 'duck'
> 
> a little bit on ducks here


JJ, you really need a holiday - I'd recommend taking the bike across to france for a week or so :lol: :lol:

Russell, forget the steak & onions.......give me roast duck anyday! :twisted:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

They are really cute Russell, and such considerate parents


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

> JJ, you really need a holiday - I'd recommend taking the bike across to france for a week or so


yeah... :roll:


----------

